# Kelton Hollowers



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2013)

:dunno: Has anyone used Kelton Hollowers; I am looking to do hollow forms and I am thinking about trying the unhandled Kelton hollowers. most of my work is on the midi lathe and most often 8" length at max. I do have a full size lathe but use the small one most. I have a Sorby Micro handle with the swan neck scraper and it works well for small lidded boxes but I would like to get more depth like for bud vases. I am a bit leary of using replacement cutter tools because of sharpening concerns and the cost of replacing cutters, Just want to get the best for my $. :thanx: for any ideas


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 19, 2013)

Have you looked at this ad --------------
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=7668


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 19, 2013)

I have the set of 3 small Kelton hollowers. I use them most often to get at the neck and shoulder areas of hollow forms with tight curves. They work well and are easy to sharpen.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the Kelton tools, but I'd give some serious thought to making your own. A little cold rolled steel, some HSS cutters, and a little sweet equity... You can make some pretty decent tools for very little cash. There are tutorials all over the web for DIY handheld hollowing tools. If you drill and tap for set screws, the tips can be removed for sharpening.


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 18, 2013)

Doc is right, they are fairly easy to make, just need time material and talent. I am a hollowing tool junkie. Got many many of them and used more than that. The kelton I used is not one I would buy. The cutter was built into the shaft, so when you sharpened, you were walking down a dead end street with no return. I own and use John Jordans hollowing tools and Mike Jackofsky's tools. Both of them have replaceable tips. I have 2 captured systems, which I like for deep hollowing.
So Jordan and Jackofsky are my 2 recomendations.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 19, 2013)

Patrude said:


> :dunno: Has anyone used Kelton Hollowers; I am looking to do hollow forms and I am thinking about trying the unhandled Kelton hollowers. most of my work is on the midi lathe and most often 8" length at max. I do have a full size lathe but use the small one most. I have a Sorby Micro handle with the swan neck scraper and it works well for small lidded boxes but I would like to get more depth like for bud vases. I am a bit leary of using replacement cutter tools because of sharpening concerns and the cost of replacing cutters, Just want to get the best for my $. :thanx: for any ideas



I'm about to try making my own hollowing tools. I made a trade with RusDemka a while back and got a steel shaft (drilled and equipped with set screws) to receive 1/2" rod. Got some 1/2" rod and a "Map-Gas" torch from Home Depot, and I'm waiting on some 1/4" square HSS tool bits that I ordered from Enco.

My plan is to make a few with different amounts of bend in the neck, hopefully they'll be interchangeable in the handle/shaft.


----------

